# ABA/AFT Gallipolis Ohio River 6/21/2015



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour will be fishing the *Ohio River on Sunday, June 21.*
We will be launching from the *Gallipolis City ramps.
Mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 5:30 AM.*
Anglers are allowed to lock up and down the Ohio and up the Kanawha River.
Saturday evening 5 -7 PM, there will be a reception for the anglers and their families at the Our House Museum located 2 blocks upriver from the ramp. The Gallia County Convention and Visitors Bureau is hosting this event. There will be a free dinner, door prizes and musical entertainment.
*First place is a guaranteed $1,000, no minimum field. *
We are a individual draw tournament trail, where anglers enter as a boater or a non-boater. The morning of the tournament by way of a blind draw the boaters and non-boaters are paired together. If there are not enough non-boaters to go in all boats, boaters not drawing a non-boater will fish by themselves. We do reserve the right to polygraph any angler.
Entry fee $70, membership $25, Big Bass sidepot $5. You may enter at the ramp.
Should anyone have any questions call me.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
ABA/AFT
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

ABA Ohio said:


> The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour will be fishing the *Ohio River on Sunday, June 21.*
> We will be launching from the *Gallipolis City ramps.
> Mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 5:30 AM.*
> Anglers are allowed to lock up and down the Ohio and up the Kanawha River.
> ...


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

*We are still a go for the tournament Sunday.*
I have been monitoring the Ohio River water levels for the river from Willow Island L&D to Meldahl L&D for the past 3 days on the US Army Corp of Engineers, Huntington District web site. 
The river has not come up according to their site, which means they are letting the water flow keeping it down.
I will be in Gallipolis tomorrow for on site inspection of river and ramps.
Phone me for updates.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We just got about 1 1/2" of rain in the last 45 minutes here at the pike island pool. Close to 4" have fallen since Sunday with a few more inches in the forecast through sunday... God Speed brother.


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

ABA Ohio said:


> The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour will be fishing the *Ohio River on Sunday, June 21.*
> We will be launching from the *Gallipolis City ramps.
> Mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 5:30 AM.*
> Anglers are allowed to lock up and down the Ohio and up the Kanawha River.
> ...


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

At 4:00 AM today (Friday) the US Army Corps of Engineers still shows the entire Huntington District river water levels to be the same as they have been for the last 4 days. I will be in Gallipolis later today and will try to post updates tonight and tomorrow. Call me for updates.

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
ABA/AFT
614-746-1191
[email protected]


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

ABA Ohio said:


> The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour will be fishing the *Ohio River on Sunday, June 21.*
> We will be launching from the *Gallipolis City ramps.
> Mandatory meeting and partner draw will be at 5:30 AM.*
> Anglers are allowed to lock up and down the Ohio and up the Kanawha River.
> ...


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

I'm at the Galli[polis city boat ramp and everything is good. Water level normal and boat ramp is ready.
Call me for last minute updates. 10:40 AM Friday

K. Barry Davis
Ohio Area Manager
ABA/AFT
614-746-1191


----------



## RioBass (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for putting on another good tournament Barry. Thanks to Gallia County Convention and Visitors Bureau as well.


----------

